# Turkeys Gobbling



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

On a last minute decision sunday morning , I got extra early to get in some coyote hunting before I went to take a CCW class that morning . I arrived at my spot around 530am and got setup in a field , checked the time before I started calling . It was 6:26 am , just as I put my cell phone in my pocket I hear a strong spring time gobble close to my location . I was very surpised , but after calling for a bit I used a coyote howl and had 3 shock gobble to it . Not the trip I was looking for , but was more than happy to hear some birds gobbling on February 3 in 16 degree weather .


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

I heard a gobble Saturday when deer hunting, I'm pretty sure that's what it was, unless I was imagining things because it was so cold.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

thats not uncommon i have heard them gooble in the fall and winter several different times. it does always suprise me though to here them at that time of the year. i dont know if its a shock gooble or they just feel like letting the other turkeys know they are there. spring will be here before we know it.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

You all werent hearing things.I have heard turkey gobble all year long at different times,all hrs. of the day.they you wont hear them gobble as much as in the spring,but they will still gobble in any season.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Ya I have heard them all times of the year myself, but it was still nice to hear them gobbling so early. I have seen them strutting in february before also. Just a nice reminder of what to look forward to in april !


----------

